# new here help a Louisiana boy out



## boss of the stix (Sep 22, 2013)

so im new to this forum im looking for a place to go ride around houma i just got a new bike 03 foreman 450 and gonna be doing alot of mods soon so where can i find a plcae to ride around houma Louisiana?


----------



## Tweek (Aug 5, 2013)

I just read on FB yesterday that they are closing red creek nola down at the end of the month. Still have Tower Trax in fluker, its about hour and a half from houma.


----------



## boss of the stix (Sep 22, 2013)

any idea why there closeing it down and ya iv been to tower trax i use to live out in br a while back im just looking for something close but one i fix my bike up good i probably head out there just need some people to ride with


----------



## chopermech (Dec 3, 2012)

Check out kajun mudslingers, houma, on face book. We are mostly from Houma. We have a few local spots, but the Bonnie Carrie Spillway is going to be the closest park.

---------- Post added at 08:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:28 PM ----------

Land owner of redcreek nola has other plans for the property.


----------



## boss of the stix (Sep 22, 2013)

i sent them a request but havent been accepted yet i could use some good rideing buddies i just moved here and dont know anyone here


----------



## chopermech (Dec 3, 2012)

There are two pages for some reason but only one is active. Request them both


----------



## boss of the stix (Sep 22, 2013)

the other one only let me like it so i did and posted on the wall i could really really use some help with my snorkel if i can find someone close to help me i live in montegut so its not to far

---------- Post added at 08:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 PM ----------

oh i found it and i added it to


----------



## chopermech (Dec 3, 2012)

Jeremy lives in montegut also...


----------



## boss of the stix (Sep 22, 2013)

oh awesome it be nice to start meeting people out here and get a good feel for everything also i love to join yall group im not to sure on who i would have to talk to about it


----------



## chopermech (Dec 3, 2012)

That would be jeremy


----------



## boss of the stix (Sep 22, 2013)

ok sweet im talking to someone on the mudslingers facebook im assumeing its him lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Places to ride, listed by state... - MudInMyBlood Forums


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

If you can make the ride to Kiln, MS, they just opened a new atv park there, Texas Flat atv. About a 60-ish min drive from NOLA east


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I am also in houma. I am good friends with jeremy but I have been working so much lately that have have not been able to meet up with him lately. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chopermech (Dec 3, 2012)

Heeey whats up toddd. Try out that seat yet?


----------



## boss of the stix (Sep 22, 2013)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> I am also in houma. I am good friends with jeremy but I have been working so much lately that have have not been able to meet up with him lately.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


ya i got to talk to jeremy and ronald to jeremy is helping me snorkel my bike haha yall add me on facebook prentice gauthier im friend with both of them


----------

